# Trek Session 88 or Intense 951



## 9nerd (Jun 17, 2010)

So, I can get either of these frames for a DH bike. I already have a fox 40 and new saint set up for either of them. Which would you get? $$ is not a concern as I can get either/both for the same price. 

This will be a dedicated DH only bike, I am a novice DH rider, but love gravity riding.


----------



## highrevkev (Oct 31, 2005)

I may be biased, but I love my 951!


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

My god that is beautiful! My vote goes also to the 'Tense, less mainstream


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

I rode the Trek for a week in Whistler, and then came home and got my 951. Both are great bikes, but I really think I like my 951 better.


----------



## MN86404 (Jul 5, 2009)

Last year I was in the same boat. I opted for the session
and haven't regretted a single second of it.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

951 definitely... I am a confessed Intense fanboy however...


----------



## bdamschen (Jan 4, 2006)

I've ridden both, proper size, sprung for my weight with similar suspension setups. Disclaimer- I have a 951.

Kind of a weird description, but the trek feels fast but very harsh. I felt like I could sprint sections faster and that the bike didn't really feel good until I was hauling serious butt. Once it was in that zone though, it's nice.

The 951 feels more grounded and forgiving in rough sections. It seemed more in control in rough technical sections and to me was more fun to throw around/pop off jumps/have fun on.

Obviously, since I own one, I liked the 951 better.


----------



## ebeds18 (Jan 1, 2013)

The Session is real nice I rode one last season a few times, but you cannot beat the intense. Good luck


----------



## QuenteK25 (May 29, 2007)

You've got to try them both out if you can...

I prefer the fit of the Session for me personally, but everyone is different...


----------

